# Now The POS Gov's of Ohio/Illinois Are Shutting Down ALL Restaurants/Bars Now and Mon @ 6:00pm....Pure Insanity !



## nononono (Mar 15, 2020)

*Illinois Orders All Restaurants to Close to Dine-In Customers   
*
* 
"This is not a joke," Gov. Pritzker said Sunday. 
"No one is immune to this and you have an obligation to act in the 
best interest of everyone in this state"        *

*Published 43 mins ago                    •               
 Updated 4 mins ago    

*
Illinois Gov. J.B. Pritzker on Sunday ordered all restaurants across the state to close to dine-in customers starting at the end of business Monday through March 30.


Delivery and drive-up options will remain open, state officials said.


"I tried earlier this week to appeal to everyone's good judgment to stay home, it's unfortunate that many people didn't take that seriously
the time for action is here," he said. "This is not a joke. No one is immune to this and you have an obligation to act in the best interest of everyone in this state."


Also on Sunday, the city of Chicago announced new restrictions for businesses that sell liquor to have less than half of their regular maximum capacity.


Pritzker addressed his recent Twitter rant during Sunday's press conference, regarding the federal government's response to the outbreak.


"If getting mad on Twitter is what it takes to get federal officials to act, then I'm absolutely going to do that," he said. "Every choice now is hard and it comes with real consequences for our residents."


Health officials also revealed 29 new coronavirus cases Sunday, bringing the total statewide to 93.


One day earlier, health officials announced an additional 20 cases, including one at a long-term care facility in DuPage County.


Other cases were reported downstate in Woodford, Cumberland, St. Clair and Sangamon counties.
At a news conference Saturday, Illinois Gov. J.B. Pritzker once again called on residents to stay home amid the coronavirus outbreak as an additional 16 cases were announced in the state. 

Seven new cases were also reported in Chicago, as well as four in suburban Cook County, one in Kane County and one in Lake County, according to a news release. Two cases were announced in St. Clair County along with one case each in Cumberland County and Woodford County.


Public health officials are still investigating the travel history of these individuals and any potential contact with a known COVID-19 case.


In total, approximately 1,600 specimen associated with the coronavirus have been tested at Illinois state labs, according to Illinois Dept. of Public Health Commissioner Dr. Ngozi Ezike. More than 300 specimen were processed Friday alone, Dr. Ezike added.


Also on Saturday, President Trump announced the United States will broaden its European travel ban, adding the United Kingdom and Ireland to its list of affected countries.

9:48

Pritzker: Closing Schools, Staying Home Will Have ‘Massive Effect’ on Bending Curve

Gov. J.B. Pritzker announced Friday that all schools in Illinois will close due to the coronavirus.

One day earlier, Gov. Pritzker announced all schools in Illinois, including Chicago Public Schools, will be closed until the end of March, as the number of cases continues to rise. Also on Friday, the Illinois Gaming Board announced all casinos will be closed for 14 days starting Monday.   

The Archdiocese of Chicago also suspended all public church services and celebrations of Mass "in order to slow the s

Illinois Gov. J.B. Pritzker on Sunday ordered all restaurants across the state to close to dine-in customers starting at the end of business Monday through March 30. 
Delivery and drive-up options will remain open, state officials said. 
"I tried earlier this week to appeal to everyone's good judgment to stay home, it's unfortunate that many people didn't take that seriously
the time for action is here," he said. "This is not a joke. No one is immune to this and you have an obligation to act in the best interest of everyone in this state."
Also on Sunday, the city of Chicago announced new restrictions for businesses that sell liquor to have less than half of their regular maximum capacity.
Pritzker addressed his recent Twitter rant during Sunday's press conference, regarding the federal government's response to the outbreak.
"If getting mad on Twitter is what it takes to get federal officials to act, then I'm absolutely going to do that," he said. "Every choice now is hard and it comes with real consequences for our residents."
Health officials also revealed 29 new coronavirus cases Sunday, bringing the total statewide to 93. 
One day earlier, health officials announced an additional 20 cases, including one at a long-term care facility in DuPage County. 
Other cases were reported downstate in Woodford, Cumberland, St. Clair and Sangamon counties. 
Gov. Pritzker Reiterates Plea for People to Stay Home Due to Coronavirus
At a news conference Saturday, Illinois Gov. J.B. Pritzker once again called on residents to stay home amid the coronavirus outbreak as an additional 16 cases were announced in the state. 
Seven new cases were also reported in Chicago, as well as four in suburban Cook County, one in Kane County and one in Lake County, according to a news release. Two cases were announced in St. Clair County along with one case each in Cumberland County and Woodford County. 
Public health officials are still investigating the travel history of these individuals and any potential contact with a known COVID-19 case.  
In total, approximately 1,600 specimen associated with the coronavirus have been tested at Illinois state labs, according to Illinois Dept. of Public Health Commissioner Dr. Ngozi Ezike. More than 300 specimen were processed Friday alone, Dr. Ezike added. 
Also on Saturday, President Trump announced the United States will broaden its European travel ban, adding the United Kingdom and Ireland to its list of affected countries.


----------

